# Z31 Auto to Manual Trans swap



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

I've been doing the thread search for answers for awhile. I also could not find Z31.com link for Trans swap. Looked at AZ BUM'S Trans page and I still have a few questions. I have a 1987 Canadian 2+2 Turbo with a Auto trans. I Want to swap to 5 spd manual. I found a Gold 1985 2+2 GLL NA 5 spd for $600. Ratty interior, dent in left rear corner but runs fairly well. Has around 220K. It sounds like everything will swap but the rear drive shaft flange. What do I need to do with the two drivelines to get one that will work? Will the cruise control hookup to the manual without trouble? Anything else I need to watch out for? Any suggestions or directions to other pages would be welcome.


----------



## HollyLover (May 22, 2006)

I would say to avoid fabricating your own drive shaft to fit. Find a drive shaft from a Canada 2+2 Turbo 5speed with the same rear diff as you car has. It will probably not be that easy to find but thats the route I would go with it. You can have one custom made for the car but its big bucks and must be balanced perfectly or it will vibrate violently.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

From what I can tell from the Z31 sites, Canadian 2+2 Turbos were all Automatics


----------



## HollyLover (May 22, 2006)

Hmm possibly just change the yoke and u joints from a 2+2 n/a 5sp shaft? As long as the length is the same you should be able to mate it up fairly easily.


----------

